# Favorite fish tanks/ponds!



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I know some of our users are into natural planted tanks, and a lot of people just happen to be good at designing a cool tank, real plants or not!

What is your favorite fish tank to look at that you own? Do you just have that one tank that is just as much of a conversation starter as the fish who live in it? Ever practice aquascaping? What fish do you like to keep in these tank masterpieces! 

I'd love to see the fish and the awesome homes they live in! :lol: Hopefully my future axolotl tank would be cool enough to add to this list! 

I'd love for this thread to be a place for people to share pictures of their non betta fish homes as well as share ideas and advice on how to make these cool looking tanks stay.. cool looking! :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

One difficulty I've faced with my beautifully scaped 16 gallon was the massive overgrowth of plants. They've all grown out of control and now I need to pull everything out and start again, I think. I just need an idea of what I want it to look like when I finish...


----------

